# Is Live Camera from Crewe Station, UK of interest?



## caravanman (Jan 11, 2021)

Is Live Camera from Crewe Station, UK of interest?


----------



## jiml (Jan 11, 2021)

It's a great learning opportunity for North American railfans. The one at Crewe is great for activity, but I love the ones near Dawlish Beach for "watchability". Great scenery plus trains - what more could one want? (I'm a member of Railcam.UK though.)


----------



## WWW (Jan 11, 2021)

*The one at Crewe is great for activity,*
All is quiet on the western front LOL ! - Of course it is 02:15 am in the morning there.

* but I love the ones near Dawlish Beach for "watchability" *
Is there a LINK for that ?
And other points of interest ?


----------



## caravanman (Jan 12, 2021)

I discovered the Crewe railcam direct on youtube. I guess if you search youtube for Railcam UK, you might find others.
You can also register as a member here: RailCam - Live Cameras I assume you will then see all available UK railcams…


----------



## jiml (Jan 12, 2021)

Dawlish Beach, on the busy south coastal mainline. Lots of passenger trains:


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 12, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Is Live Camera from Crewe Station, UK of interest?



Love to watch the British trains... thank you for the idea of following with railcam live observations! 

For me it recaptures the dream... back in the late 60's when I jaunted off to traverse the 'big pond' Britrail Pass in hand and backpack. Regardless of how many complaints there were about the Britrail Service... for me it was paradise  

Enjoy the British trains! 



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=railcam+uk+live


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 12, 2021)

Not a RailCam......but I've been watching these Driver-Eye videos of the Liverpool-Manchester-Leeds-York area I've visited several times on trips to the UK. Its steeped in rail and industrial history and archaeology with viaducts, tunnels and canals......and an area I hope to get back to once this thing is over with!!


----------



## jiml (Jan 12, 2021)

Don Coffey's stuff is excellent. There's also a Brit series on YouTube by "Railmart" that shows more freight routes and lesser-used trackage.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 12, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Not a RailCam......but I've been watching these Driver-Eye videos of the Liverpool-Manchester-Leeds-York area I've visited several times on trips to the UK. Its steeped in rail and industrial history and archaeology with viaducts, tunnels and canals......and an area I hope to get back to once this thing is over with!!



There are different types of YouTube media. The ones that are actually 'live' have a 'live' notification in a red box or 'live' next to a red dot... Like below:









York Railway Cam


This live HD streaming displays a great overview of the major York railway station, serving the city centre of York, situated in northeast England. York's station, operated by London North Eastern Railway, is a significant junction between the cities of London and Edinburgh...




www.webcamtaxi.com


----------



## Qapla (Jan 12, 2021)

This is a UK cam I have enjoyed


----------



## jiml (Jan 12, 2021)

Those who've been to the UK already know this, but the big eye-opener for North American railfans viewing these British videos is the staggering number of passenger trains they have - even through smaller communities. Long-distance trains, regional trains, local trains and commuter trains. As a passenger, if you miss a train there chances are there will be another one along shortly - not the next day (or 3 days later).


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 12, 2021)

jiml said:


> Those who've been to the UK already know this, but the big eye-opener for North American railfans viewing these British videos is the staggering number of passenger trains they have - even through smaller communities. Long-distance trains, regional trains, local trains and commuter trains. As a passenger, if you miss a train there chances are there will be another one along shortly - not the next day (or 3 days later).


Well said... many of us railfans are jealous and wish there were more trains here!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 12, 2021)

Railroads are thriving in other parts of the world as well... as this is being written it's 4:30am at Shinjuku Station Tokyo... not much going on... but if you get up at midnight hankering for some train viewing... it's noon there!


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 12, 2021)

Qapla said:


> This is a UK cam I have enjoyed




I've been here (York) -- on a trip from London to Edinburgh, I stopped over for a few hours to visit the National Railway Museum, which is very close by.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 12, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Not a RailCam......but I've been watching these Driver-Eye videos of the Liverpool-Manchester-Leeds-York area I've visited several times on trips to the UK. Its steeped in rail and industrial history and archaeology with viaducts, tunnels and canals......and an area I hope to get back to once this thing is over with!!



Absolutely love those Driver-eye videos. Have you seen the ones from the Scandinavian far north??? Not to be missed!


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 14, 2021)

jiml said:


> Dawlish Beach, on the busy south coastal mainline. Lots of passenger trains:



It looks like there's only one track. When I was there in 1985, it seemed like the line was double tracked. I also did the walk along the promenade along the tracks from Dawlish to Dawlish Warren.




This is in Dawlish itself. June 1985.


----------



## jiml (Jan 14, 2021)

There are two tracks. Westbounds use the track closest to the water and two trains frequently pass at the camera location, which is attached to a nearby B&B. Great pic btw.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 14, 2021)

jiml said:


> There are two tracks. Westbounds use the track closest to the water.......



And something you always had to be mindful of.....the lefthanded running. On my trips to the UK.....there were a couple of times I saw my train stopping at the opposite platform from where I was standing! And when walking....at an intersection look right before stepping out!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 17, 2021)

Below are links to a 3 part Drivers-Eye Video covering the route between Leeds-Settle-Appleby and crossing the Ribblehead Viaduct. In High Def with great colour on a sunny summer day!

On my trips to the UK....I've always fit this very scenic route in:


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 17, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Below are links to a 3 part Drivers-Eye Video covering the route between Leeds-Settle-Appleby and crossing the Ribblehead Viaduct. In High Def with great colour on a sunny summer day!
> 
> On my trips to the UK....I've always fit this very scenic route in:



While I couldn't find a Drivers-Eye Video from Shrewsbury to Aberystwyth... this almost fills the bill. Drop dead gorgeous scenery... especially on a rainy day! Enjoy!  



drivers eye view Shrewsbury to aberystwyth - Google Search


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 17, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> While I couldn't find a Drivers-Eye Video from Shrewsbury to Aberystwyth... this almost fills the bill. Drop dead gorgeous scenery... especially on a rainy day! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> drivers eye view Shrewsbury to aberystwyth - Google Search


ok try this...



drivers eye view Shrewsbury to aberystwyth - Google Search


----------

